# 5/1 tappen



## mrtwister_jbo (Apr 7, 2004)

fished the lake 2day with my wife mrstwister_rj  
we hit a few spots rest area/white church/an the handicap dock/an a few new spots  caught a bunch of everything white bass/lg mouth/smallmouth
saugeyes/crappie/rockbass/bluegill/catfish an even a carp all caught on 1/16 an 1/8 jigs tipped/// an tipped with minnows an 2'' an 3'' chart/an glow tails
one keeper 12''crappie/rest was small, white bass 8''to 10'',saugeye 9''
lg an sm mouth none over 10'' we caught around 35'' all 2gather real nice day 
a little windy ,,, but a very nice day  
ottisdaddy good job on them crappies  
cory missed u this afternoon when i came 2 get bait ,,, u was eating  
next time 4 sure!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
mrtwister_jbo
take a kid fishing or your wife lol


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

why didn t you reply to my p m to you?


----------



## Corey (Apr 5, 2004)

Sorry I missed you. Next time!!


----------



## mrtwister_jbo (Apr 7, 2004)

sorry bro it was a last minute move 
we were going 2 work at my sis-in-law sat but she got called out 2 work so me an wife loaded up an went fishing think we passed each other last night on the way home around 8pm
did u go 2 atwood ?? if how u do?
mrtwister_jbo

got a honey dew day 2day cleaning an putting up with the wife lol lol lol


----------



## WillyB (Apr 7, 2004)

MrTwister, we had the same kind of day on Clendening. Fished up in Brushy Fork and had lots of fun with the white bass & largemouth. Nothin big. White bass ran from about 7 - 12". One largemouth was about 14". Did hook abut a 10 lb carp in the top fin and he gave my ultra lite a run for its money. Finally got him in the net - didn't want to lose my favorite spinner bait.  

We caught almost everything on 1/4 oz mepps x-deep inline spinners. Man I love this bait. Caught a small muskie on it the previous trip at Piedmont. Could not locate any crappies though. I pitched jigs and the wife gave her minnows swimming lessons, but no crappies. I haven't fished clendening that much but couldn't find much water (depth) in Brushy Fork. Is the channel silted in? Anyhow it was a beautiful day - what happened to all the storms?


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

we fished tappen sat nite from 8 till 3am on the dock. got plenty of dinks and i nice 12 in crappie and a 13 1/2 in white. think the white bass are due soon. that will be a blast again and a fish fry!!! jimbo lets hook up let me know. was in hosp all last week again. feelin good now again.


----------

